# BMW Motorsport presents the teams for its DTM project



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This is the first official information that BMW has released on what we should expect from their DTM racing effort. For those not familiar with DTM, its sort of a German equivalent to NASCAR but where the cars turn left and right. BMW was big in DTM racing before and then, like so many of its other racing efforts, left. With the sell off of their F1 team BMW has more motor sports money to go around and jumping back into DTM is just one of many things they're doing. Stay tuned to Bimmerfest.com, we will be keeping up on the three BMW DTM teams as more information is released. I can't wait to see what the cars look like!

*BMW Motorsport presents the teams for its DTM project*
BMW Motorsport heralds a new era on its way entering the DTM. Development of the car has been running at full speed in Munich for some months now, as has the central preparation for the logistics and assembly of the race cars. Three teams, each lining up with two BMW M3 DTM cars, will be responsible for the races themselves: BMW Motorsport has enjoyed great success in production car racing in the past with both BMW Team RBM and BMW Team Schnitzer, and all those involved are hungry for more of the same. In Reinhold Motorsport GmbH they are joined by a new team still in its fledgling stage, but which boasts individual members with a vast wealth of motorsport experience.

Mario Theissen, BMW Motorsport Director, says: "In recent months we have worked very intensely on the DTM project. The agreement with the teams was of paramount importance. We were pleased with the high level of interest and numerous applications and presentations received from a number of professional teams. The concepts presented by BMW Team RBM, BMW Team Schnitzer and Reinhold Motorsport GmbH ultimately convinced us. This is an excellent team line-up for BMW. For us, it is important that all three teams have absolute equal rights. We are looking forward to cooperating over the coming years ***8211; and hope to enjoy great success together."

Bart Mampaey, Team Manager of BMW Team RBM, says: "The DTM is one of the toughest and the most popular racing series in the world for production cars. From a sporting point of view this poses a great challenge ***8211; but an appetizing one. We are honored to be able to continue our successful cooperation with BMW Motorsport, which has yielded many WTCC titles, in the DTM. We still have a lot of work ahead of us over the coming months, and are now looking forward to getting to grips with the project."

Stefan Reinhold, founder of Reinhold Motorsport GmbH, says: "In April last year, BMW announced its intention to compete in the DTM. From this day on, we have always wanted to be a part of this project. Shortly after the announcement, we presented our concept to BMW in Munich, and started to work on meeting the prerequisites for any potential cooperation. We are very proud to have been given the nod. To be part of the BMW Motorsport family with immediate effect and to strive for DTM success together is simply fantastic. We can hardly wait to get started and to vindicate the huge amount of trust BMW has placed in us."

Charly Lamm, Team Manager of BMW Team Schnitzer, adds: "We are really looking forward to tackling the DTM project together with BMW. Schnitzer Motorsport has enjoyed a successful past in the DTM and achieved many victories together with BMW. However, past success is no guarantee that we will also be victorious in the future. The bar is set really high in DTM, and our preparations will be intensive to meet this challenge. Every team is highly motivated and the anticipation is mounting every day as we get closer to the start of the 2012 DTM season."

BMW Team Schnitzer will run two BMW M3 GT cars for BMW Motorsport at the major endurance races in Europe and Asia. BMW Team RBM is involved in BMW customer racing projects, including the development of the BMW 320 TC and the further development of the BMW Z4 GT3.

Mario Theissen says: "While the preparation for this year's involvement on the endurance racing circuit with the BMW M3 GT is in its final phase, the DTM project has picked up pace over the past few months. In naming the teams, we have taken the next step. As well as developing the car, it is now a matter of assigning tasks and establishing structures and processes. The cooperation between BMW Motorsport and the teams, as well as that between the team bases and the race track, must be well established. Only then will we make a statement regarding the driving line-up."

*Read more news stores about BMW Racing*


----------

